# PPI Exam Cafe vs PE Exam



## malfurious (Sep 30, 2014)

Has anyone used the PPI Exam Cafe that can make a compare the level of difficulty of PPI Exam Cafe versus the national exam?

I signed up for a 7 day trial to evaluate; looked at it right after purchasing then forgot to go back. Doh!


----------



## malfurious (Sep 30, 2014)

malfurious said:


> ...that can make a compare the level...




Words are hard. Should read: "Has anyone used the PPI Exam Cafe that can make a comparison between the level of difficulty or the PPI Exam Cafe versus the national exam?"


----------

